
YouTube’s best beauty tutorials don’t teach you anything about makeup - tosh
https://www.fastcompany.com/90301667/youtubes-best-beauty-tutorials-dont-teach-you-anything-about-makeup
======
tosh
Hilarious cyber security videos by Addie Wagenknecht

